# HELP! Gourami with brown patch



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi, I need advice on this. I have had my female blue dwarf gourami for about 5 months now. My aquarium used to be almost 5 months old until I started over about 3 weeks ago, due to severa algae problems. I have not lost any fish, except my female malanotaenia splendida, which was probably really old when I bought her. She did not have the same symptoms as my Gourami. Anyhow, my Gouramis symptoms are as follows : brown patch covering the are under the eye and going towards the mouth, on one side only. Energy level down, does not swim as much as before. Rests at the surface or towards the bottom more. She is still eating. Forgot to mention I was gone for three days and noticed this when I came back. I had bought some kind of white fish food that you leave on the bottom and that all fish are supposed to eat. Anybody knows what I should used to treat her? I would be sad to lose her.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

If you haven't already done so, take the weekend feeder out. They are nothing but trouble and are only useful for polluting the water. A healthy gourami (just about any fish for that matter) can easily go 7-10 days without food. Change at least 40% of your water. The disease sounds like Columnaris. Treat with Malachite green and Melafix. You can use them both together. Labrynth fish and Apistos are very succeptable to this disease. Its cureable though. Good luck!


----------



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey thanks a lot for the tips. Next time, I won't even leave any food if when I'm gone for only a short while. I'll do a water change like you suggested and try the medications.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hope he makes it through. Its not usually fatal. (I've never had a fish die from it)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would also keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrites since you wiped your bacteria out. Both of those things in a cycling tank can be very stressful, if not deadly to an already weak or sick fish.


----------



## hlnct (Mar 28, 2005)

Good idea. I've done it and nitrites and nitrates are okay. I've moved my fish to a different aquarium where I've put it's medication. I'll watch her carefully and repeat treatment everyday for the next 7 days. Hopefully she'll be okay then and she'll go into my son's 20 gallon tank.


----------

